# Mozell Guitar Service



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Jim Mozzell:

He doesn't build guitars but he's the best luth/tech in Calgary. Loves my guitars as much as I do.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Jim Mozzell:
> 
> He doesn't build guitars but he's the best luth/tech in Calgary. Loves my guitars as much as I do.


+1...Jim's a character, but I totally trust him with my stuff.


----------



## Element (Feb 16, 2006)

Super guy, fixed my guitar no prob. But now I do everything myself.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Jim setup my 56' Relic today. Man it plays like butter. He's a magician I tell you.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Can you post his address and Phone #?

I thought I'd try him for a fret dress on my R9, as I've heard so many good reports on him.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Can you post his address and Phone #?
> 
> I thought I'd try him for a fret dress on my R9, as I've heard so many good reports on him.


287-6779

His shop is in the back of Axe Music.

Good luck getting an appointment. :smile:


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep, Jim's the man. If he were any better, he'd be twins.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> 287-6779
> 
> His shop is in the back of Axe Music.
> 
> Good luck getting an appointment. :smile:


Seems some people get preferred treatment....:wink: I had to wait a month before for I could see Jimbo :food-smiley-004:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

At Axe? Great, that's easy.
Thanks man, I'll call him. I'm in no rush, not a required repair. I'm maybe being a tad anal about my guitar is all.


----------

